# Mini Cooper S 2006 R53



## FamilymanR53 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello all, 

So, first i have done searches on NAM and Vortex. There are not many bagged mini's around which is why i thought i could at least get some help on Vortex. 

I have allways wanted to put an air ride on my Mini but everything i have seen looks to be around $2,500 plus for a "kit". 

I work with "car guys (hot rods)" and electricians all day long and we were talking about air ride/bags. 

And they were talking about making my own "manual" air ride setup. 

A basic idea would be just using manual turn valves to raise and lower the car. 

The basic setup would be: 
Air tank (not sure size) 
Air compressor 
one line to front air bags (one valve to raise and one to lower) 
one line to rear air bags (one valve to raise and one to lower) 
air bags (universal?, i understand from a previous mini owner that there is not much room) 
shocks/struts (or can i re-use my stock ones??) 
misc valves, fittings and gauges 

I am not that familiar with the parts and what would be needed. But, essentially is there a reason why this would not work? 

I am not worried about going up/down in 1.2 seconds or anything like that. Turning a valve to lower the front of my car wont kill me. I am also not worried about raising each corner of the car. I also dont have a "show" car so i dont need anything fancy 

This would be a "basic" cost saving setup if it could work. It seems like there is a small amount of electrical parts accept for power to the compressors. Which i imagine would have a pressure gauge & regulator to control the amount of PSI in the tank. 

I do not track my car so having a high performance suspension isnt an issue for me. 

All i want to do is raise and lower my car. 

I understand that there are a "few" people here that have bagged there mini...so i hope you can give me some advice and experience. 

Any help would be greatly appreiciated!! 

This would be a budget build and somehting i would like to start in a few months. 
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have done several Minis, shoot me a PM :beer: or email us - [email protected] for details on the kits.


----------



## FamilymanR53 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## FamilymanR53 (Apr 12, 2012)

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/4-WAY-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE.html 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/BAGS-AND-KITS/UNIVERSAL/BAGS{47}STRUTS/ 

Here is a good start. Any opinions on a cost effective bag setup? I take it these universal bags mount over the shocks/struts.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

You'd be a lot better served going with a universal air strut than a bag over coil setup IMO, but you should really just talk with the guys at bag riders, they'll set you on the right path.


----------



## FamilymanR53 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been emailing with will @ bag riders. 

I think your right about the air strut. 

Once I take care of a few things I think I'm going to start with getting bagriders manual setup. Then from there start buying the suspension parts. 

This will be a slow build but I'm excited to get started. 

But I will at least get a chance to learn more instead of jumping right into it.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

If you haven't seen this yet, read through this thread: 
http://www.motoringunderground.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10415


----------

